#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-08-22
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: I'll try to get a hold of you later, It's not really important :-)
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: pong
<dantalizing> morning
<mhall119> for now
<itnet7> dantalizing: morning..
 * itnet7 's too late
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: lol
<jck77> hello itnet7 
<itnet7> Hey there
<itnet7> How've you been jck77 
<itnet7> What's happening RoAkSoAx !
<jck77> itnet7: doing good
<jck77> waiting on that hurricane!!! 
<itnet7> jck77: that's good to hear!
<itnet7> Well the doing good part was
<itnet7> Hopefully it won't be that bad
<jck77> hope is what we have
<jck77> however I still doing my preventio. thanks to the owner of the building we have a big generator
<jck77> talking about the office building hehe 
<mhall119> jcastro: ready for your first hurricane?
<jcastro> yeah!
<jcastro> my mom sent me a mail and was like "I hope you are paying attention there is a hurricane."
<jcastro> and I'm like "there's always a hurricane"
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> it's funny to watch the meteorologists on TV, they try not to act like it's christmas in August for them, but you can tell they're thrilled by the whirling cyclone of destruction
<itnet7> the news already over dramatizes it. My wife's family has already called us like 10 times, from watching their news channels... 
<maxolasersquad> Ugh, the TV people are the worst.
<itnet7> mhall119: lol
<jck77> TV Media sucks
<jck77> thats the main reason the whole planet is screwed
<jck77> lies and manipulation (brainwash) 
<jck77> hehe
<mhall119> jck77: I know, I was just watching something on cable tv telling me that......wait a minute...
<jck77> did anyone here worked with modmono on apache?
<jck77> I believe I have to make it work on one of the mini webserver machines I have at work to run an old aspx web files
<itnet7> jck77: not I
<itnet7> Though there are up to date packages and some community docs out there... Did you see: 
<itnet7> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ModMono
<itnet7> Should help as it also gives full config and some Troubleshooting tips 
<jck77> thank you
<itnet7> Hope it helps!
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-08-23
<zus> hello
<jtatum> hello.
<itnet7> zus: hey there!! and jtatum too!
<itnet7> What's happening?
<jtatum> in a meeting
<jtatum> horrible
<itnet7> ah, Sorry :-(
<zus> itnet7:  hi i was just reading on the new release of  11.10 OO
<itnet7> zus: cool!
<dantalizing> morning
<mhall119> morning dantalizing 
<itnet7> mhall119 dantalizing, Morning!
<itnet7> mhall119: btw, according to FB, Michelle_Q is on to you..!!
<itnet7> :-)
<mhall119> what?
<mhall119> heh, I missed that post
<itnet7> She mentioned discovering your nerdal tendencies :-)
<danstoner> how do I get apt-get or aptitude to show me only security updates (with the detail of the upgrade)
<itnet7> or something to that effect
<itnet7> danstoner: only from cli? or also in update manager?
<danstoner> from cli.
<danstoner> if I run aptitude with no arguments, I see things grouped.
<danstoner> one of the groups is Security Updates.
<danstoner> But really, from the cli I want to see 1. only security updates
<danstoner> 2. a brief description of the update
<dantalizing> danstoner: apt-get dist-upgrade -t natty-security should list the security only updates ... not sure how to see the description too
<maxolasersquad> dantalizing: If you just run `aptitude` you get a CLI-GUI.  I've never really used it, but I think you can do what you want from there.
<danstoner> I'm on 10.04 lucid
<danstoner> maxolasersquad: yeah, i saw the GUI but I want it to just output like a good little cli tool.
* itnet7 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-fl to: || Our Next Team Meeting: Tuesday, September 6th, 9:00 pm EST || Please add agenda items to the LoCo Directory Meeting Page located here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-florida/193/detail/ || Team Website: http://www.ubuntu-fl.org || Florida LoCo Team Party Coming Soon, check out: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1084/detail/ for more information!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-08-24
<raubvogel> it seems the place I work at is looking for a web developer/programmer 
<raubvogel> And support guy/gal who is linux-friendly
<itnet7> raubvogel: perhaps you can post that to our mailing list?
<itnet7> just in case
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: duuuuuuuuuuuuuuude
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-08-25
<dantalizing> morning
<mhall119> morning
<jck77> morning
<jck77> what you guys think about the HP Touchpad? 
<jck77> it is worth it to buy it at $99 ? will be possible to install android in it?
<mhall119> jck77: there is a group trying to get Android on it
<mhall119> and another trying to get Ubuntu on it
<mhall119> but from what i hear, actually finding one of those in a store is nearly impossible
<jck77> indeed
<jck77> I was the day before at costco and they had plenty there but at full price.
<jck77> I will stop by today and check
<jck77> also the best buy is next to it ot office depot.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-08-26
<maxh> Do we have any people in Miami?
<mhall119> maxh: yup
<mhall119> I don't htink any are online right now though
<maxolasersquad> My loging screen on Oneiric is stuck at the ugly early look.  Anyone know how I can tell it to update to the latest theme?
<maxolasersquad> s/loging/login
<mhall119> maxh: maybe something like dpkg-reconfigure lightdm?
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Thanks, I'll give it a shot.
<maxolasersquad> No dice.
<maxolasersquad> I tried lightdm-gtk-greeter as well.
<mhall119> no idea then, sorry, I haven't used lightdm at all
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: I appreciate the help.
<dorgan> hey guys
<dorgan> anyone know if there are any working 9.04 repositories around?
<dorgan> ok i figured out i can use old-releases.ubuntu.com :D
<mhall119> there's a tragic back-story to that question
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-08-27
<jck77> hello
<jck77> is anyone here using spotify using wine?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-08-28
 * cjohnston throws a roach in the direction of MichelleQ 
 * cjohnston runs and hides
<MichelleQ> you. no cookies for you.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-08-20
<ShawnR> OMG!!!! http://tinyurl.com/7quvp25
<ShawnR> silly canadians
<ShawnR> oops, wrong channel
<ShawnR> PLS disregard (NSFW)
<ayan> i'm sorry i didn't show up at the loco meeting.
<ayan> i got stuck up in volusia county.
<roaksoax> n/win 14
<itnet7> ayan: no problem, Iconic said he's going to plan on another one soon
<ayan> itnet7: great.
<ayan> itnet7: what did you guys talk about?
<itnet7> Iconic wants to develop a gaming device similar to ouya
<itnet7> so we talked about that, and updated his laptop to 12.04
<ayan> okay.
<itnet7> A couple of other patrons from the Barnes and Noble asked us about using Ubuntu. 
<itnet7> We started out in the cafe area, then moved up stairs near power
<ayan> any canonical employees show up?
<itnet7> No, not for that one
<itnet7> more than likely in the future, I'm sure
<ayan> ya -- i work for canononical.  i tried to convince a few others to show up but one had a death in the family and me -- i just got pulled into something i couldn't get out of.
<itnet7> ayan: no problem, We were thinking that it might be better to do the next one at the Panera near where the Dixie Stampede used to be. They have a community room there that we could reserve, and their would be less problems for power, etc.
<balloons> you guys met in orlando?
<itnet7> balloons: yup
<itnet7> on sunday
<zoopster> ayan: you live in Orlando?
<balloons> itnet7, ahh.. is that going to be more regular or ? if you ever hit north florida (or want to), I would be happy to show up
<zoopster> hey itnet7!
<itnet7> hey there zoopster !
<itnet7> balloons: not sure about the regularity, though Iconic (nicholas) was talking about wanting to try and host them regularily ;-)
<itnet7> At least monthly
<itnet7> at this point
<balloons> itnet7, where in orlando? ne, nw, se, sw?
<balloons> it's not likely I could attend in orlando anyway I guess..
<itnet7> balloons: You live in G-ville, right?
<balloons> itnet7, yep.. actually outside of gville.. closer to newberry
<balloons> I have newberry mailing addy
<itnet7> ah, well, the Gatorlug worked with our LoCo to do a few events, maybe dantalizing or a few of you guys can start a small informal Ubuntu Hour
<itnet7> I will reach out to dan
<balloons> itnet7, no worries.. just tossing it out, if ever there was a specific request or desire.. I'm still here for now :-)
<balloons> unlike jcastro who's leaving us :-)
<itnet7> ;-)
<dantalizing> hey no reaching/touching
<itnet7> lol
<itnet7> How are you dantalizing ?
<dantalizing> great/tired
<itnet7> ah!
<itnet7> ditto
<itnet7> crossfit training at 5:30, argh!
<dantalizing> nice
<dantalizing> i have nachos at 530
<itnet7> ROFL
<itnet7> I was still thinking about the savage(?) race
<dantalizing> gator gauntlet
<itnet7> Oh, yeah, that one ;-P
<itnet7> What is your pace?
<itnet7> for something like that?
<dantalizing> varies
<dantalizing> depends on the obstacles really
<itnet7> what pace do you run on the pavement for a normal 5k?
<dantalizing> the last one i finished in 1:06 ... but probably coulda been at least 10 mins faster
<ayan> zoopster: i live in Maitland.
<dantalizing> i try to stay off of pavement
<dantalizing> my best 5k is 27:33 (or close)
<zoopster> ayan: ah 
<dantalizing> but i'm usually in 30 min range
<itnet7> ah, then we're pretty close in pace then
<dantalizing> i run faster when i rock my linaro shorts
<dantalizing> and oh.... i rock them
<itnet7> ROFL, I am so glad after losing close to 100#'s that I can just now fit in my 1 XL Linaro shorts ;-)
<dantalizing> holy shit
<dantalizing> er
<dantalizing> holy shit
<itnet7> rofl
<dantalizing> nice
<itnet7> "13:58:41 < dantalizing> and oh.... i rock them" I'll bet you do rock them!!
<itnet7> Hey there paulproteus !
<dantalizing> we usually just do the runs for fun .. not really competitive, but one of my co-workers finished 17 mins ahead of me .. so i'm gunning for him
<itnet7> by the way for those that don't know, 1 XL Linaro shorts, have to be factory mismkarked
<itnet7> they are more like Medium US size
<dantalizing> they're actually speedos
<dantalizing> they're probably xl in hong kong
<itnet7> Oh, Okay.... I wouldn't want to really compete per se, but I didn't want to come all the way over there and get totally left in the dust by you guys ;-)
<dantalizing> i'm definitely "running" this one ... 
<itnet7> There's something demoralizing about driving 2 - 2.5 hours, entering a race and coming in way behind
<dantalizing> not that it will make much difference
<itnet7> I will read up on it a bit more, there's still a little time to decide 
<dantalizing> i wish i could afford our local crossfit
<dantalizing> its like $190/month
<dantalizing> my budget is more planet fitness
<itnet7> OMG
<itnet7> I am bartering with my gym for website work, and signs
<dantalizing> nice
<itnet7> my plotter is working using just inkscape
<itnet7> and tuxplot
<dantalizing> cool
<dantalizing> if it helps your decision, smita is planning a post-race bbq
<itnet7> Our gym is cheaper than most of them they are 120/month
<itnet7> Nom, nom
<itnet7> :-)
<dantalizing> that may change, but thats the plan as of today
<itnet7> Either way, I am sure we'll get to hang out and spend some time
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-08-21
<Chat0393> Hey
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-08-24
<DammitJim> anyone in here have experience with FORTRAN?
<DammitJim> I'm looking for someone that can bring up old code to compile in a more modern compiler vs the one that was used back in the 80's for a sun sparc system
<ShawnR> DammitJim I'd ask around at either a) university professors, or b) retirement communities
<DammitJim> OMG... that's so mean, dude
<ShawnR> u know it is true, though. my intro to C professor did FORTRAN
<DammitJim> i tis
<DammitJim> it is...
<ShawnR> when i get home, think I'm going to look up some local LUGs to try and find a job
<DammitJim> ?
<ShawnR> best buy laid me off
<DammitJim> sorry to hear that, ShawnR 
<DammitJim> good luck in your quest
<ShawnR> i have no "enterprise" experience, so i need an "in" somewhere
<ShawnR> thanks
<ShawnR> would be great if i could get a Linuxy job, but highly doubt that
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-08-25
<porte-r> hi
<roaksoax> h/win 14
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-08-26
<wickedpz> hi
<carpus> morning
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-08-20
<govatent> ping mhall119 :)
<mhall119> pong govatent 
<govatent> I was able to catch the end of it 
<mhall119> the weekly update hangout?
<govatent> yup
<mhall119> cool
<mhall119> we do that every week at 1700 UTC, just to give regular updates
<govatent> I did not know that.
<govatent> I'll have to check the content saved on the channel 
<govatent> I'm preparing a presentation for this weekend 
<mhall119> govatent: the video is recorded and will be available on YouTube once they're done processing it
<govatent> cool
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-08-21
<novafluxx> Hello
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-08-22
<cjohnston> 126
<ShawnR> woo!
<ShawnR> latest ati beta drivers (13.8) do NOT require an X restart to change dual monitor settings
<ShawnR> AND... they took that stupid "beta drivers" overlay off
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-08-24
<raub> Any interesting events happening in Sept?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-08-25
<Chat8984> Hi
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-08-20
<Nothing_Much> When's the next Ubuntu meetup? :D
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: FOSSETCON is in FL right?
<Nothing_Much> nevermind, I didn't see the gigantic "Location" tab on the website
<balloons> Nothing_Much, yes it's in Orlando
<Nothing_Much> yep
<Nothing_Much> but I don't see much relating to ubuntu
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: Thursday will be UbuCon where we'll have several sessions, we'll have a booth for Friday and Saturday, and I think at least one presentation one of those days too
<Nothing_Much> mhall119: and what about the "Training Pass" ticket?
<Nothing_Much> what's that for?
<mhall119> I think that's for the thursday sessions, in addition to UbuCon there willbe othre training/workshop sessions happening
<Bryanstein> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> Bryanstein: pong
<Bryanstein> mhall119, you guys never settled on the later sessions for the Ubucon?
<mhall119> we didn't? I thought we had
<mhall119> Bryanstein: what is the current list you have?
<Bryanstein> Creating your first Ubuntu SDK Application
<Bryanstein> Giving Back: First steps to contributing to ubuntu
<Bryanstein> Oh yes since Jorge won't be able to make it...
<Bryanstein> That's the extent of it...not counting the panel you guys spoke of
<mhall119> what about Jose's? 
<Bryanstein> As I said Federico will be there
<mhall119> I had another submission too
<Bryanstein> jose, might not make it in time
<mhall119> oh right, I keep forgetting he won't be there on Thursday
<mhall119> Bryanstein: do you have somebody who could moderate a panel session? Taking questiosn and asking their own
<Bryanstein> Well he will but at like 4pm
<Bryanstein> mhall119, well it can be arranged perhaps but Federico said he'd contribute to the Ubucon
<Bryanstein> I figured there are enough Ubuntu folks in FL to move this along itself
<mhall119> sure, we just need to know what we need to do
<mhall119> so how many session are we short, if we don't count the panel
<Bryanstein> Well the list and the slots open were posted to the mailing list
<mhall119> Bryanstein: is the Ubuntu SDK session 2 hours?
<Bryanstein> 1.5
<mhall119> and giving back also 1.5?
<Bryanstein> Nope...he said it was 30-40 minutes
<Bryanstein> You have a total of 6 hours
<mhall119> balloons: what did you and pleia2 decide on the time for your joint giving-back session?
<Bryanstein> Lets say it makes 1.5...that's still 2 hours not counting the panel
<Bryanstein> 1.5 SDK, 1.5 Contributing, 1 Panel, that's 4 total
<Bryanstein> Oh what happened to the Beginner talk I asked about....hmmm someone was saying they'd perhaps do it
<mhall119> I said I could if we needed it,which it seems we do
<Bryanstein> mhall119, can you ping Federico and see what he says...I asked him and he said he'd contribute to the Ubucon
<mhall119> that, plus a panel, would still leave us an hour short though wouldn't it?
<mhall119> what's his irc nick?
<Bryanstein> errr no clue...I just email him :oP
<mhall119> roaksoax: hey, are you going to be a FOSSETCON?
<mhall119> Bryanstein: can you PM me his email address?
<Bryanstein> So if there was an Ubuntu for beginners that lasted an hour...yes that would leave 1 hour
<roaksoax> mhall119: hey! i don't think so. When is that gonna be?
<mhall119> roaksoax: Sept 11-13th in Orlando
<roaksoax> mhall119: diffcicult days
<balloons> we'd like at least an hour mhall119 and Bryanstein 
<roaksoax> but will try
<mhall119> roaksoax: ok, jcastro had to back out because of a work sprint, so we don't have any server/cloud sessions for Thursday's UbuCon
<roaksoax> mhall119: bummer! yeah I thought of going but might have to go to a sprint too
<Bryanstein> mhall119, this is what we also need
<Bryanstein> We need errr abstracts for the talks...well the panel and anything else that is prospective
<Bryanstein> We have two abstracts already...but in setting up the schedule people want to know what is going on in the Ubucon
<mhall119> Bryanstein: I'll get you an abstract on the beginners session this week, the panel will just be a Q&A session, maybe we can provide a way for people to propose questions throughout the day?
<Bryanstein> mhall119, well I can just make something up but it would be quite helpful to me if someone did it
<mhall119> federico is going to ping me tomorrow morning to talk about what he can do
 * Bryanstein has 500,000 things he's doing
<mhall119> Bryanstein: ok, I'll put it on my list as well
<Bryanstein> Well this is what I'll do...I'll just put something in there...it's super late in the game. This all needs to be there post haste 
<Bryanstein> So I'll put in Federico's talk on the Ubucon page and if he does something different so be it...it can be changed
<Bryanstein> That's better than nothing
<Bryanstein> mhall119, when ever you figure out your abstract I'll add it, but in the mean time I'm just going to make something up. I'll post it to the list but we need the folks to ping me with the appropriate content
<mhall119> Bryanstein: what are the hours for UbuCon?
<Bryanstein> 9-5
<Bryanstein> Thursday
<mhall119> when is lunch?
<Bryanstein> 12:10
<Bryanstein> or 12:20...it'll be post in a minute...but realistically people want to know what is going on, ie click on the Ubucon link and see content that makes them want to go
<mhall119> and starting again at 2pm?
<Bryanstein> 1:30 or something
<Bryanstein> wait...
<Bryanstein> 12:10 - 1:30 lunch
<Bryanstein> 1:50 - 3:20 another block of sessions
<Bryanstein> 3:30 - 5:00 last block of sessions
<mhall119> what are the morning time slots?
<Bryanstein> mhall119, morning slots?
<mhall119> you said 9-5, what are the start/end times for the ones before lunch?
<Bryanstein> mhall119, well between 9-12...it's in 1.5 hour slots
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-08-22
<Bryanstein> Anyone in here able to help out as a volunteer for Fossetcon?
<jose> Bryanstein: me! me!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-08-18
<ahoneybun> mhall119: still up?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-08-21
<ahoneybun> mhall119: seems we can have a booth at ITPalooza
<mhall119> ahoneybun: cool, you know how to request supplied for it
<ahoneybun> the thing is for someone to be there lol
<ahoneybun> which I guess would be me
<ahoneybun> mhall119: have you heard anything about my request for OpenHelp?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: when did you request it?
<ahoneybun> 27-29 July
<ahoneybun> I heard back about FOSSETCON within a week
<ahoneybun> or less
<mhall119> ahoneybun: msm is leaving canonical, so it may be delayed due to the transition
<ahoneybun> msm?
<ahoneybun> michelle?
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> the one who usually processes approved requests
<mhall119> well, approve and rejected alike
<ahoneybun> oh noews
<ahoneybun> funny that I got a email from her today mhall119
<mhall119> I've had several from her, she's been busy today
<ahoneybun> oh ok
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-08-23
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I've talked to a local tech space and they really want to have the Ubuntu release party there
<ahoneybun> they also need some funds to keep the place running so I've though of having a giveaway with some cool Ubuntu stuff
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-08-22
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @mhall119 planning for the Orlando area, @itnet7
<floridagram> <mhall119> Was that a question or a statement?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Statement
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> My bad
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'm wondering how we want this to run, like a BBQ like last time or conference like
<floridagram> <mhall119> we can always just meet for food or drinks somewhere
<floridagram> <mhall119> like we did at the coffee shop in Deland
<floridagram> <AbMind> Conference in Orlando hah
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Nice
<floridagram> <AbMind> Yeah.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> We could, it would be the most simple way @mhall119
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @mhall119 Keith still wants his smoked meat
<floridagram> <mhall119> didn't get enough in Charlotte?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> No he did not lol
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> He was a bit speechless at first XD
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @AbMind @govatent have anytime after Oct 20 free?
<floridagram> <AbMind> Oct 20?!
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze your by default coming
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> That's the release date, we will pick a weekend date of course
<floridagram> <AbMind> I'm sure I can make free time after Oct 20
<floridagram> <AbMind> Ah!
<floridagram> <itnet7> Sounds cool
<floridagram> <AbMind> Yeah that works. Halloween weekend maybe?
<floridagram> <govatent> My October is crazy. The weekend of the 20 I'm heading to Tampa to be a patient for a dental exam for a friend
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Good it'll be around Orlando area @govatent lol
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> The date is not hard coded
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Its flexible
<floridagram> <govatent> Alrighty. I guess I'll also toss I can't go the weekend of the 29th cause I got tickets for a show in town
<floridagram> <govatent> That'd about the only two days I can't go in October
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler ^ central Florida location
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @ahoneybun if I can get the time off, lol,or if its on a weekend
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> And only if there are no hot dogs involved
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers you can see Sausage Party at 11 in Sweden
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Probably won't make it :(
<floridagram> <KMyers> @govatent, You better start coming or we will start involving a suspicious looking white van, a hood and rope in the future
<floridagram> <govatent> Lol
<floridagram> <govatent> I must listen to the gnu lord
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> has anyone tried KDE Neon?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I have not
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> https://m.imgur.com/a/Y6IEt
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> How am I supposex fo install this?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> not sure
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I think the slideshow will be broke as well
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> I don't think there is one for KDE Neon
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> I rebooted the installer is working fine now
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> installation succesfull
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> How to Install Microsoft PowerShell on Linux or OS X … http://www.howtogeek.com/267858/how-to-install-microsoft-powershell-on-linux-or-os-x/
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Now install powershell
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> ok then.... Why have I not tried kde connect before.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> and the OnePlus X has Marshmallow finally!
<floridagram> * ahoneybun makes a backup of the ubuntu-fl server
<floridagram> <KMyers> It's time!!!
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Nice
<floridagram> <govatent> Shame I'm no longer on a pure Android device
<floridagram> <govatent> I will dream of Android n for years to come
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Custom ROMs will come for me
<floridagram> <KMyers> @govatent, The S7 should get it in a few months
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> not Pure
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> AOSP like
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Yes, I doubt there will be an official N release from One Plus for your phone so custom Roms will be the best for you
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well yea
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> even the OnePlus X got killed lol
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @SivaMachina was the Neon slideshow broken?
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Not sure if it actually used one
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> the dev or user one?
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> user
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> mm
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> I does not seem to be useing the normal Ubuntu installer either....unless Kubuntu has a different one that KDE Neon is useing
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> we do
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> that looks like the one we have
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> the UI is different from the Qt frontend
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it's possible
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I think we might have a new one in backports
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Um ok then I would have thought that KDE Connect would be more up to date
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> since I am useing Neon
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> oh IDK about them
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I haven't gotten the update yet
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, It is a rolling update, it will hit the newest supported devices and go from there over the next few days. I would not worry. Honestly I have not seen any differences between the beta and the production yet
<maxolasersquad> Factory images are not yet available.
<maxolasersquad> I'm wanting to do a fresh install.
<floridagram> <KMyers> What device are you running?
<maxolasersquad> Nexus 6
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Got the ota for 5X today too.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Yeyyy
<floridagram> <KMyers> I left my Pixel at home today, cant wait to go and update that as well
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I just found a medical reason why my next smart watch needs a heart rate sensor
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Anxiety attacks
<floridagram> <KMyers> Then my current one is out of the question.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> The fossil doesn't have hr?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Nope
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Damn
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-08-23
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> seems my roommate has been getting double charged by AT&T for 3 months
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> now they are sending a S7 and a tablet to him
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> unlocked
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> And the nexus player is getting 7.0
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> great they did not fix the sound issue on the nexus player...
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> come on Google
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> time for a factory reset then
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> a nice new startup screen
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze https://github.com/ehmatthes/pcc
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Heh, interesting
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it's the stuff from my book
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> T-Mobile strikes a nerve with move to single unlimited data plan - CNET … http://www.cnet.com/news/t-mobile-strikes-a-nerve-with-move-to-single-unlimited-data-plan/
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I agrew
<floridagram> <KMyers> Don't worry, not switching
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> CM14 work has started
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Pulling from a 5X
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/4z7h77/cyanogenmod_has_begun_to_work_on_cm14/
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/08/23/praise-lord-chase-will-add-support-android-pay-september-7th/
<floridagram> <KMyers> It's about time
<ahoneybun> lol
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> XDA on twitter says they're seeing Android 7.1 and 7.1.1 on their site.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> 300+ instances.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> they did say there was a point release coming soon
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> a point release would usually imply 7.0.1
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> oh.  http://www.xda-developers.com/upcoming-android-nougat-mr1-dev-preview-bring-google-assistant-nexus-launcher-leaked-features/
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> This could be 7.1, to be released in October with hardware
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> funny that a non-nexus will be the first with 7.0
<DammitJim> is ubuntu going the systemd or upstart way?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> systemd
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it's already on
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> since 15.10
<DammitJim> ugh
<DammitJim> I'm on 14.04
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> 16.10 will have more services moving to systemd
<DammitJim> ahoneybun, why are you coming through as floridagram?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'm on telegram
<DammitJim> don't be on telegram, then
<DammitJim> use irssi or something :D
<floridagram> <govatent> Lol
<ahoneybun> nope
<DammitJim> govatent is doing it too.... dammit
<ahoneybun> konversation
<DammitJim> whatever happened to xchat, guys? am i living in the 80s?
<ahoneybun> we have a bot telegram <-> irc
<ahoneybun> I use HexChat when on Unity or GNOME
<maxolasersquad> @DammitJim, I'm still rocking' irssi. :)
<meetingology> maxolasersquad: Error: "DammitJim," is not a valid command.
<DammitJim> good for you maxolasersquad 
<DammitJim> lol
<ahoneybun> maxolasersquad: DammitJim is on IRC so no need for the @ 
<maxolasersquad> Ok.
<DammitJim> wait... is there no systemctl on 14.04 ?
<DammitJim> I thought it had systemd
<ahoneybun> still upstart
<DammitJim> ok... but when I move to 16.04 I won't be able to use upstart?
<DammitJim> and I'll have to use systemd?
<ahoneybun> yea
<DammitJim> thank
<DammitJim> s
<ahoneybun> mhall119: want a @ubuntu-fl.org address?
<ahoneybun> or enough ubuntu in your life lol
<mhall119> enough emails in my life
<ahoneybun> well at least you can use it to filter our LoCo news lol
<mhall119> I've managed to drop a couple in the last year, so that I'm down to just my personal and my work email (plus @ubuntu.com alias)
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Nice
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers so you saw San Andres
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> that movie with the Rock in it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it looks like they are using linux in it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I for sure see the GTK theme
<maxolasersquad> All these articles online titled, "How to get Nougat now" and then the articles say, "You can't until Google releases the images."
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> http://android.com/beta is how you get it now, if you have a nexus.
<floridagram> <RazPi> @KMyers @AdamOutler Do you know a way to have two-way communication between native web view and an app that opens it?
<floridagram> <RazPi> I thought perhaps opening a local server between the app and javascript in the web view but that sounds a bit extreme, and probably disabled
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> http://nfcring.com/
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> razer forge tv for 99 with 2 controller: http://www.razerzone.com/store/razer-forge-tv
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> ends Aug 28
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @Raz
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @RazPi the easiest way is to use PHP.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> If you do all the coding on the server side, you can write javascript and php.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> That's how I did it in http://chat.adamoutler.com
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-08-24
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Mm my WiFi is not working lately
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @ALL can we go up to that candy store in Oakland Park sometime?
<ahoneybun> heyo ivoriesablaze 
<ivoriesablaze> what's up?
<ahoneybun> writing python
<ahoneybun> or trying lol
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun I put that new, tiny SSD into the adamoutler.com server (sda). I did a dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda bs=64M. Then I did "sudo parted /dev/sda"  list then  "y" to correct the partition size and rebooted
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I disconnected the old 500Gig rotating disk, and now i'm updating from Ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> nice
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I think it should be finished.  A reboot when I get home will tell me if everything worked properly.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I got the upgrade email from my server upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04.  it's a mile long of complete garbage.  "remaining changes: - Drop the Breaks line from libc which refers to a Debian transition. - Remove the libc6 recommends on libc6-i686, which we don't build."
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Still no nougat for me
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Android.com/beta
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm on the beta
<floridagram> <KMyers> Has not hit the 6 yet. Not really anything that the beta did not have
<floridagram> <RazPi> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CqbJmvMWgAAy5iy.jpg
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> More stable Bluetooth and screen rotation for Nexus 5x
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'm putting in a new Linux server at work in two weeks.  It will run 4-critical VMs under VirtualBox.  Is there any reason not to run Ubuntu Server 16.04?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers
<floridagram> <KMyers> Nope, stable enough for most tasks however I normally run VM Hosts with CentOS as there is better community support for that. Still no reason not to use ubuntu
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> OK.  Good to note.  What about the guests?   1 DB server, 3 Apache servers.
<floridagram> <KMyers> I would use 2 DB servers for some level of failsafe
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> How do I replicate between the two?
<floridagram> <KMyers> MySQL?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Or Maria
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Haven't decided yet.
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-configure-a-galera-cluster-with-mariadb-on-ubuntu-12-04-servers
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun and @Ivoriesablaze - http://www.tmonews.com/2016/08/next-t-mobile-tuesdays-gifts-discounted-gasoline/
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Sweet!
<floridagram> <KMyers> Watch "DEF CON 24 - Panel - MR ROBOT Panel" on YouTube … https://youtu.be/_bBrj6QBPW0
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Check out On The PC - Tom Smith by Tom Smith … https://play.google.com/music/m/Tgxkodqm3cg4dbsqbwjhhwbylaa?t=On_The_PC_Tom_Smith_-_Tom_Smith
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> http://puu.sh/qMIxP/01c2087717.jpg
<floridagram> <KMyers> Upgrading my OwnCloud server to Ubuntu 16.04.1 - wish me luck
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I oh boy
<maxolasersquad> @KMyers, good luck.
<meetingology> maxolasersquad: Error: "KMyers," is not a valid command.
<maxolasersquad> KMyers: Let me know if it works, because I had mine running on 16.04 and after an upgraded of PHP7 I now have an issue. I'd love to trade notes.
<floridagram> <KMyers> What issue did you have with PHP7? I was running PHP7 with 16.04 for a while without issue for a long time
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers have you had time to look at places in the Orlando area?
<floridagram> * ahoneybun pushes @mhall119 into action
<floridagram> <mhall119> Orlando is a big area, last time I had an event up here most people who wanted to attend could only go to the north or eastern sides, not south or west
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> this is try
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> *true
<floridagram> <mhall119> for you guys coming from S. Florida, is Kissimmee harder/farther than Deland?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Deland is east or west I think
<floridagram> <KMyers> I dont mind a drive
<floridagram> <mhall119> if you go back roads you can avoid Orlando all together
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Kisssimmee is more middle
<floridagram> <mhall119> Deland is up towards Daytona
<floridagram> <mhall119> but nearer the coast
<floridagram> <mhall119> Kissimme is further south, but also further inland
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I think if it is in the middle it might be better
<floridagram> <KMyers> We may need to kidnap @govatent
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @max seems to have no problem going to Orlando out of the air lol
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> or @AbMind XD
<floridagram> <mhall119> if we did kissimmee, it would be mostly a straight shot up the turnpike
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> which might make it easier to get more people to carpool
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> therefore more people
<floridagram> <mhall119> plus, you get to go through Yeehaw Junction :)
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> what is the plus is that? lol
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'd rather go to Old Town A&W if it is still there
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers https://owncloud.adamoutler.com/index.php didn't fare so well.
<floridagram> <mhall119> Old Town is still there, not sure about an A&W
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> know of any places around there @mhall119 ?
<floridagram> <mhall119> there's lots of places
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well that fit our bill
<floridagram> <mhall119> Disney Springs (formerly Downtown Disney) is right around there
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> no no it is Downtown Disney forever
<floridagram> <mhall119> there's plenty of coffee shops and book stores around there
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - You may want to re-install PHP
<floridagram> <KMyers> Let me finish mine
<floridagram> <mhall119> @ahoneybun I may be at a sprint on release week itself, so maybe the week after
<maxolasersquad> KMyers: Looks at the JS errors https://baucum.me:8081
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @mhall119 snap sprint?
<maxolasersquad> ahoneybun, yeah I'll probably come.
<floridagram> <mhall119> that's definitely happening, but Ubuntu Personal sprint might happen there too which would bringme
<floridagram> <KMyers> Oh @AdamOutler - You went from 14.04 to 16.04...
<maxolasersquad> I will be upset if it's sold out though. :)
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> the heck is Personal
<floridagram> <mhall119> desktop/tablet/phone combination
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Canonical is really bad at names
<floridagram> <mhall119> yes :(
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> so Ubuntu
<floridagram> <mhall119> excluding server, cloud, and IoT
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> if it shares codebase then it is the same product, or that is how Canonical sells it as
<floridagram> <mhall119> same product, different packaging
<floridagram> <mhall119> like Kubuntu :)
<floridagram> <KMyers> One moment Max, let me finish my update
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I disagree a bit
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> but onto the release planning
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> My whole server is down now🤣
<floridagram> * ahoneybun depands to come to a snap sprint
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - is that your home server?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Yep
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Fun times tonight.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ok, I ask because it is easier to fix than mine... I would need to call over to my DC and have them put up a KVM
<floridagram> <KMyers> Let me finish this upgrade
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @mhall119 if we go with Old Town there are a lot of hotels and places to grab food/host
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Why did I think it was a good idea to route my remote power management for my server through my server?!?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Control.adamoutler.com is down.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yeh, that was not smart
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> 😜😂🙌👏👍😹
<floridagram> <KMyers> sudo wife reboot server
<floridagram> * ahoneybun tries to find a Crack a barrel for @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Meh. … I'll just spend all night in the closet.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> XD
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LiuZLQbdTc
<floridagram> <KMyers> Not good, my server seems to be borked
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I blame upstream
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @mhall119 :P
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ok, I managed to get mine back online
<floridagram> <KMyers> Minimal data loss
<floridagram> <KMyers> Just a few settings, nothing crazy
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - Ok, the fix was a bit crazy but it got me in
<floridagram> <KMyers> Is it just your OwnCloud that is hosed or everything?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Also @Max - I dont see any  JavaScript errors
<maxolasersquad> KMyers, you don't get "Refused to execute script from 'https://baucum.me:8081/core/js/oc.js?v=b4f9a72e5516d3e34a08b43395f1bd8f' because its MIME type ('text/html') is not executable, and strict MIME type checking is enabled."?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Nope
<maxolasersquad> Weird.
<floridagram> <KMyers> What owncloud apps do you have installed?
<maxolasersquad> The music app is the only third party app.
<maxolasersquad> Can you reach the oc.js link above?
<maxolasersquad> For me it issues a redirect back to the root.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Dang it.... Cutegram hasn't been updated for 16.04
<floridagram> <KMyers> It does the same
<floridagram> <KMyers> Can you ssh into your OwnCloud directory and run - sudo -u www-data php occ app:list
<maxolasersquad> http://pastebin.com/Vv1BG7Tp
<maxolasersquad> SivaMachina, use the PPA and manually switch it to use the Wiley repos.
<maxolasersquad> That usually works for me.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> I am on Xenial
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Wily was 15.10
<floridagram> <KMyers> Strange, nothing should be wrong with your setup
<floridagram> <KMyers> At least app wise
<maxolasersquad> Siva, if you add the ppa and then edited it in /etc/apt/sources/... to point to the Wiley repo that usually works.
<maxolasersquad> Unless there's something about it that specifically needs Wiley, like older libs.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Just be careful when you do that
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers  it's everything right now.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'm doing a dpkg --configure -a
<maxolasersquad> I thought it might be my nginx config, but I went through it comparing to the docs and made changes, but none of the changes fixed the problem.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> PHP and Python are down.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Any fixes?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yes, I got mine back up. Did you use a ppa to install php7?
<maxolasersquad> No, I'm just using stock PHP7 from the default repos.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'm doing an apt-get -f install and it seems to be working.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I may have PPAd from owncloud recommendations.  I guess I need to set that back up
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I can't even
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Network is gone
<maxolasersquad> KMyers http://pastebin.com/54N460ew
<maxolasersquad> Can you compare to your config.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I blew away 16.04 and I'm going back to 14.04
<maxolasersquad> I just realised I'm assuming you are using nginx.
<floridagram> <KMyers> I am, not using nginx on my server, apache2
<floridagram> <KMyers> Now my OwnCloud External Mounts are not working
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-08-25
<maxolasersquad> SivaMachina, you can download the deb directly at http://aseman.co/downloads/cutegram/2/cutegram_2.7.1-1-amd64.deb
<floridagram> <govatent> Hell has frozen over, Linus is working with the dark side. … https://i.redd.it/wiw7snw9wdhx.jpg
<floridagram> <govatent> Time to switch to gnu herd
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> I tried that
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> it soes not work
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> yes because Microsoft hasn't been commiting code to the kernal before
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> might as well move to UbuntuBSD @govatent
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> more might work then then Herd lol
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> @govatent, Well Freebsd would  most likely a better option. At least it supports more hardware
<floridagram> <govatent> I was actually telling Jack the other day I'd like to switch to a more open os. But there's things like Google build of chrome I can't give up for the Google integration
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Also maybe he is keeping his enemies closer.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, I hear it just got WiFi support
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Does GNU Hurd even work 64 bit processors
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> last time I looked it didn't
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> nope
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> 32 bit only
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> WOW
<floridagram> <mhall119> nah, they're probably just getting his advice on how to managed development of WSL
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> well, he already won.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> "If Microsoft ever does applications for Linux it means I've won"
<floridagram> <KMyers> Exception: {"Exception":"Exception","Message":"Login failed","Code":0,"Trace":"#0 \/var\/www\/owncloud\/apps\/files_external\/lib\/Lib\/Storage\/SFTP.php(155): OCA\\Files_External\\Lib\\Storage\\SFTP->getConnection()\n#1 \/var\/www\/owncloud\/apps\/files_external\/lib\/config.php(231): OCA\\Files_External\\Lib\\Storage\\SFTP->test(false, 'true')\n#2 \/var\/www\/owncloud\/apps\/files_external\/lib\/Controller\/Storag
<floridagram> OC_Mount_Config::getBackendStatus('\\\\OCA\\\\Files_Exte...', Array, false, 'true')\n#3 \/var\/www\/owncloud\/apps\/files_external\/lib\/Controller\/StoragesController.php(303): OCA\\Files_External\\Controller\\StoragesController->updateStorageStatus(Object(OCA\\Files_External\\Lib\\StorageConfig), 'true')\n#4 \/var\/www\/owncloud\/apps\/files_external\/lib\/Controller\/UserStoragesController.php(105):
<floridagram> OCA\\Files_External\\Controller\\StoragesController->show('2', 'true')\n#5 [internal function]: OCA\\Files_External\\Controller\\UserStoragesController->show('2', 'true')\n#6 \/var\/www\/owncloud\/lib\/private\/AppFramework\/Http\/Dispatcher.php(159): call_user_func_array(Array, Array)\n#7 \/var\/www\/owncloud\/lib\/private\/AppFramework\/Http\/Dispatcher.php(89):
<floridagram> OC\\AppFramework\\Http\\Dispatcher->executeController(Object(OCA\\Files_External\\Controller\\UserStoragesController), 'show')\n#8 \/var\/www\/owncloud\/lib\/private\/AppFramework\/App.php(110): OC\\AppFramework\\Http\\Dispatcher->dispatch(Object(OCA\\Files_External\\Controller\\UserStoragesController), 'show')\n#9 \/var\/www\/owncloud\/lib\/private\/AppFramework\/Routing\/RouteActionHandler.php(46): OC\\AppFramework\\App::main('O
<floridagram> 'show', Object(OC\\AppFramework\\DependencyInjection\\DIContainer), Array)\n#10 [internal function]: OC\\AppFramework\\Routing\\RouteActionHandler->__invoke(Array)\n#11 \/var\/www\/owncloud\/lib\/private\/Route\/Router.php(280): call_user_func(Object(OC\\AppFramework\\Routing\\RouteActionHandler), Array)\n#12 \/var\/www\/owncloud\/lib\/base.php(891): OC\\Route\\Router->match('\/apps\/files_ext...')\n#13 \/var\/www\/owncloud\/index
<floridagram> OC::handleRequest()\n#14 {main}","File":"\/var\/www\/owncloud\/apps\/files_external\/lib\/Lib\/Storage\/SFTP.php","Line":140}
<floridagram> <KMyers> grrr...
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> damn, @KMyers they make pastebins for that
<floridagram> <KMyers> Sorry, just needed to vent
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> https://i.imgur.com/Mu4Oi7q.png
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers I got owncloud running
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I uninstalled, reinstalled, then installed package "memcached", updated config to use memcached
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> it just worked after that
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Asus C201 11.6" Chromebook: RK3288-C, 4GB DDR3, 16GB SSD … https://slickdeals.net/share/android_app/fp/218559
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Damn it!!!
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, You are better off with the Intel one you have
<floridagram> <KMyers> Speaking of which, Wine for Android should have its beta release this week (Intel only)
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://www.codeweavers.com/about/blogs/jramey/2016/8/24/get-yer-chromebooks-ready-the-crossover-android-preview-drops-tomorrow
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram> <KMyers> Intel Only ATM
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> So wine for Chromebooks?
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> I don't see it bwing very useful on mobile devices
<floridagram> <KMyers> Actually Wine for Android (Intel only at the moment) Chromebooks can run Android code and most are Intel
<floridagram> <RazPi> Quote of the day: "You've moisturized this whole seat with mayonnaise."
<floridagram> <KMyers> Um...
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> and a early N build for the N7 2013
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-7-2013/development/wip-aosp-7-0-nougat-t3447307
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> any windows software to rip cd's?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/08/25/google-maps-v9-35-beta-adds-plus-codes-to-dropped-pins-and-an-arrival-screen-to-navigation-prepares-for-speed-limits-ordering-food-online-and-more-apk-teardown-download/
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I see a pokeball
<maxolasersquad> I wonder what took them so long to do speed limits.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram> * ahoneybun edit's ubuntu-fl.org a little
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler
<floridagram> <KMyers> I am going to hack @AdamOutler using a few special hacking commands like cat /dev/urandom and the notorious ls -la command
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> you'll do no such thing.  real hackers use gparted.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, No, those are wimps, only real hackers know about cat
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler @KMyers @RazPi do you know Python?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I have one of those.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I know python 2.6, i gave a middle finger to python 3.0 and stopped using it for good
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I use it for evil now.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> mm
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> the Ubuntu installer is in python and we need help (Kubuntu)
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> PyQt in this case
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> what's the problem?  Can't you just look at what's already there and make changes?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I've tried and broke it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> the slideshow is html files
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> and qtwebkit loads it with pyqt4
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> but pyqt4 dropped webkit now
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> so in debian and yakkety it is gone
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> so our slideshow is broken but the installer works fine
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Sounds like you need to look at how to display HTML. Start by changing the shebang to #! /bin/sh
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> mm
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> we need to port it from PyQt4 to PyQt5
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I changed all the libs and such to the new version, fix what changed
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> but Ubiquity does not start anymore
<floridagram> <RazPi> @ahoneybun, Yes
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> PyQt?
<floridagram> <RazPi> No sorry
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> k
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> https://imgur.com/a/nAPwF um apperantly myb ability to maximize and minimize has disappered in Chrome
<floridagram> <KMyers> Damn
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> it's a vug with libunity9 apperantly
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-08-26
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> https://chat.adamoutler.com/ is back up.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> :D
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> usefoss.com has a twitter feed now
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> It's really good for having a private, encrypted, deletable conversation.   just change to https://chat.adamoutler.com/?room=whatever%20I%20want
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Not sure if you really encrypt it
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Why wouldn't you?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> In fact, why is usefoss.com not https?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Blame @KMyers
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> There's no reason for that @KMyers
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> just clone the letsencrypt repo, then letsencrypt-auto, enter, enter, enter, enter.... done
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> switch to secure somewhere in there.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Damn schools
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Why me??? Just add a https in there and you will magically be more secure. I am going back to sleep
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Android Easter egg.  You put out food and collect cats.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Confirmed : Android 8.0 will be Android Wiskers
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> or the swcret name for 7
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Neko
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Where's my freaking upgrade!?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Has not rolled out to the 6 yet
<floridagram> <KMyers> No reason to worry, like I said, it is not really any different from the beta
<maxolasersquad> I saw the 5X hit last night. I'm gonna do a factory reset on my wife's phone this weekend.
<maxolasersquad> Still waiting on the 6 for my phone as well.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I want the cat#
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> !
<floridagram> <KMyers> I dont blame you, looks cool
<floridagram> <KMyers> Hey @AdamOutler - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.staf621.ki4a
<floridagram> <KMyers> It is like sshuttle
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I like sshuttle
<floridagram> <KMyers> But for Android, it works a bit different as it essentially sets up a local SSS Tunnel, runs a VPN server on localhost and sets up an Android VPN connection over that SSH tunnel
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I use that at work
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> sweet
<floridagram> <KMyers> Same application?
<floridagram> <KMyers> NVM, did not see the first statement
<floridagram> <KMyers> It is just as easy to setup
<floridagram> <KMyers> That is through the VPN tunnel to my OwnCloud Server over T-Mobile LTE
<maxolasersquad> Thanks for the tip KMyers. I installed just now and it looks like I'm browsing from home.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Sweet
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> and now I can watch YouTube at work
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> thanks @KMyers lol
<floridagram> <KMyers> I have my OwnCloud Server on a dedicated server that I have colocated in North Carolina.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://www.amazon.com/Because-Something-T-Shirt-Slogan-Humorous/dp/B00KO73CPY/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&dpID=4152rDgdk%2BL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL200_SR154%2C200_&refRID=1T29E8K34K48BKP2W0F9&linkCode=ll1&tag=infoacrobat-20&linkId=a11d86eb62d3dd844b125059416e63c0
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> mm bad link man
<floridagram> <govatent> Does anyone know how to get ssh in powershell? I want to create a powershell script to pipe output from an ssh session
<maxolasersquad> Just curious, powershell on Windows or *nix?
<roaksoax> fun
<floridagram> <govatent> Oh powershell
<floridagram> <govatent> I thought they released it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Its on github
<floridagram> <govatent> Hey roaksoax!
<floridagram> <govatent> Thanks Aaron
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I think they are doing this as part of a long term plan to migrate to Linux
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> No one likes PowerShell. It's better than command, but inferior to bash.
<maxolasersquad> More likely a migration to be more Unix-like than actually running the Linux kernel.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Nice
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Failbook is down
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> was*
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-08-27
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> From what I've seen and heard, PowerShell on linux is still very limited, I think alpha build, if I'm not mistaken
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, That is correct
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> can I install a apk from twrp?>
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well script it
<floridagram> <KMyers> Technically yes via a .zip containing a script to move it to the correct place and set the permissions. Only really a good idea if you want to install something to system
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I want to install f-droid with twrp
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> since the device will be in it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://github.com/ahoneybun/magic-device-tool
<floridagram> <KMyers> I don't think that is the best thing to do.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well it would be the only way to limit human interaction
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> to make it system would need root
<floridagram> <govatent> Is anyone upset at tmobile about their new one plan? I was just reading some eff articles and stuff
<ivoriesablaze> heh, keith was none too pleased
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Underground Coffeehaus opens at noon
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Already have plans with sis
<floridagram> <govatent> Blast from the past
<floridagram> <RazPi> @AdamOutler @KMyers rest api versioning: part of uri, get variables, or custom header?
<floridagram> <KMyers> I like part of URI, it allows you to build new versions without impacting the old ones
<floridagram> <KMyers> @govatent - it sometimes feels like my ISP uses that
<floridagram> <KMyers> So. I was woken up by a few of the North Miami Beach Police Department's Homicide detectives asking if they can review my security camera footage. A body was found yesterday morning at the park by my house
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> oh damn
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> were they looking at houses with cameras?
<floridagram> <Abrerr> oh dang -- :(
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yes, I had nothing that contained things they were looking for.
<floridagram> <KMyers> I received the images from the times
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Pixel C?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yes
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Anyone with a CAH card deck?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Nope
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Ok
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze rewatching the star wars movie
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I feel like Kylo Ren  is how Vader would have been at first without the lava burning
<jck77> hello
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Heyo jck77
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Hmm... Maybe, the prequel Vader was kinda emo before the suit, wasn't he
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> He was
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> He would still be doubting the dark side without that push after that fight with Ben
<jck77> is floridagram a bot? 
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> That was evident at his death when luke turned him back from the dark side
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> It is
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> jck77 it is a telegram bot
<jck77> ahoneybun: umm kind of confusing to read messages hahaha 
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yea sorry
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> It is so we can reach each other at anytime
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> ... Telegram has apps for pretty much all platforms
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Well it's so IRC can be reached while away
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Ah, for irc, gotcha
<jck77> interesting 
<jck77> seems better than using a terminal emulator on phone to ssh + screen to my box in order to check irssi hahaha 
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yea lol
<floridagram> <KMyers> We are a semi intelligent bot
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well I found the weirdest music: rap rave
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> https://youtu.be/A5tQEFKxdyk
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> kinda like that?
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> @ahoneybun
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Die Antwoord is the group I was talking about
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> ok
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> and it begins: http://forum.xda-developers.com/oneplus-one/orig-development/experimental-unofficial-android-7-0-t3449175
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-08-28
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler any way to use twrp to install an apk?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> without rot
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> *root
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yes @ahoneybun - It can be done with an update.zip containing a properly formatted update scipt. The command to use would be run_program("adb", "install", "-r", "added_files/data/app/android_application.apk");
<floridagram> <KMyers> where added_files/data/app/android_application.apk is the path to the APK inside of the ipdate.zip
<floridagram> <KMyers> *update
<floridagram> <KMyers> But why do you want to do it from TWRP? Would be easier to do it from recovery via adb
<floridagram> <KMyers> sorry - from android - with adb
<floridagram> <KMyers> adb install androidapk.apk
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well we want to limit the user interaction
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> plus you need to enable developer mode to use abd
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> *adb
<floridagram> <KMyers> Still seems a bit less work then telling the user to flash a custom recovery, send the zip file and choose the option to run the update
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> they don't
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> the script does it all
<floridagram> <KMyers> http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/install-app-data-app-updater-script-t2931747
<floridagram> <KMyers> Actually that may not work the same way with encryption enabeled now that I think of it. @AdamOutler may know better
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I don't think he would help me bybass that lol
<floridagram> <KMyers> Not really a bypass IMHO, just a built in function.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Oh
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers what is that Rick server thing?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> cdn1.rack1.net/RWBY-Season-4
<floridagram> <KMyers> What is RWBY?
<siva_machina> RWBY is an anime
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> yea
<floridagram> <KMyers> What is it though?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'm in a group that watch it atm
<siva_machina> made by a youtube channel called Rooster teeth
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ah
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well Media Company
<floridagram> <KMyers> You uploaded the whole season 4 to my CDN... that explains why there is 18 GB of extra stuff on there - You must have uploaded the HD versions
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Season 4 is not out
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> So nope
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Mm plasmashell is complaining about opengl 2
<floridagram> <KMyers> http://cdn1.rack1.net/RWBY-Season-4 seems to be them, unless they are leaked episodes
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Just crashed and can't start
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I blame Skype
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers someone is saying the Android 7 build is a daily driver for them
<siva_machina> killall plasmashell && plasmashell doesn't work?
<floridagram> <KMyers> sudo apt-get remove kde-* should fix everything
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://plus.google.com/+KeithIMyers/posts/QKF8y65wo6H
<siva_machina> sudo rm -rf / -f should also help
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> that command does not work Keith lol
<floridagram> <KMyers> or sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sd*
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> mm
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> this dislike of Plasma
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> and Qt
<siva_machina> whilst I am useing KDE Neon
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> no from Keith
<siva_machina> at
<siva_machina> ah
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> while I dislike Neon anyway
<floridagram> <KMyers> At least we can all disagree that iOS sucks
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> +1
<floridagram> <KMyers> Sorry, I meant to say agree
<siva_machina> @ahoneybun any particular reason why?
<meetingology> siva_machina: Error: "ahoneybun" is not a valid command.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> yea that
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> The lead developers kinda left us high and dry
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> that's how I feel anyway
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> personal reasons
<siva_machina> Yup I figured as much
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> yep
<siva_machina> Not that I agree ordisagree with what happened. I just liked the idea of a newer version and more barebones kde experiance ontop of Ubuntu.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well yea I do as well but it does not follow our release cycle
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> which I know they just got tired of that blockage
<siva_machina> I thought it followed the lts?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it is
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> but they can update everything as they want to
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> kinda like how Linux Mint is
<siva_machina> yup
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> they add their own reps
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> *repos
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> but they are based on a LTS
<siva_machina> well they would have to in order to get a newer version of KDE on it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> of cource
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://packaging.neon.kde.org/
<siva_machina> wait kde has something called krap?
<ahoneybun> no clue
<siva_machina> if you scroll down on that page you will see what I mean.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I wonder if it is for things that don't fall into the other groups
<siva_machina> it may be misc crap
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> yea
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> when people don;t like something in Open Source: https://devuan.org/
<siva_machina> they fork it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> ywep
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> *yep
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> uh oh
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> http://floridasupercon.com/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_content=www.floridasupercon.com&utm_campaign=Florida%20Supercon%202017%20Launch%20Email
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ft Lauderdale...
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> yep
<floridagram> <KMyers> Damn
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I love the UI
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Now the Mac is useful lol
<floridagram> <KMyers> Take it back
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Now Kodi is useful for me?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> mm what?
<floridagram> <KMyers> That is a new add Google is playing with in leu of paywalls
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I don't like
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Darn the GPM add-on does not work...
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> It pulls info and song data but won't play
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> don't hate me, but I just discovered how useful OneNote can actually be
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I feel so ashamed to have done this, praise something not open source
<floridagram> <KMyers> OneNote is not bad, I use an OpenSource version of it called OwnNote but that requires an OwnCloud/NextCloud server
<floridagram> <KMyers> It is not as feature rich as OneNote/Evernote is but works well
<floridagram> <KMyers> (I pay for all 3)
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> ah, ok
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> i've heard evernote has been going downhill, though
<floridagram> <KMyers> It has been for those on the Free Tier
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> ah, ok, i get onenote free from my school's office360 program
<floridagram> <KMyers> I have been using OwnNote for most things lately, the only thing I miss right now is the tags offered by OneNote/Evernote
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> oh, btw, you'll never guess what OS we'll be using as VM guest...
<floridagram> <KMyers> BSD
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Only if Raz was teaching
<floridagram> <KMyers> Windows XP
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> 7
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> the professor actually wants to use something that was made within the last 10 friggin years
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> and ubuntu and kali
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> PEN TESTING!
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> well, I thought it was exciting...
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> It is @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> And now GPM works on Kodi @KMyers
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I've super happy now
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> GPM?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Sounds like fun.  What are you studying?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> security implementation
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Google Play Music
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> my professor is a computer forensics investgator from the Broward Sheriff's office
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I found it funny that all of these "security" blogs were going crazy about the latest bug that affects all Android phones...  TCP randomization..
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> This was a know fact. You put Linux behind a firewall and randomize the TCP sequence numbers.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> TCP randomization? that actually sounds kind of funny. "ok, this packet goes here, and this packet goes to a completely different place, and this one goes to China, one file that will never be complete!"
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Sequence randomization.   There's a sequence.  Like packet 14 gets a response of 14
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Packet 32,42,55 contain an upload.
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> oh, well, the initial thought was funny
<floridagram> <KMyers> +1
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-08-21
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Free 99
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://youtu.be/PiW2k-80Ruo
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Cloudy here
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Same. I have the 360 camera setup outside. No clue how the recording will come out
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Not to alarm anyone, however, I took a look a minute ago and someone has taken a bite out of the sun.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Dear Lord... If you think the people running this country are corrupt and need to be impeached, just give us a sign. Make it a sign that no one can mistake for being an accident, something like blocking out a large chunk if the sun will do
<roaksoax> win 8
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Lmao
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Oreo Confirmed
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> where is that from?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> the live stream?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://www.blog.google/products/android/android-oreo-superpowers-coming-device-near-you/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> In case you missed it, this is a quick recap of the eclipse and the Android news.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Haha
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers I know your going to say you told me to but
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> the 6P does shut down at 15%
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> so going to call Google or whatever in a few days
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Ok
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I'll need to come and get the paper work and such
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> later on
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> There is no paperwork
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I need to get a box of oreos now
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Lol
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Hey @ahoneybun did the FreeBSD guys show at the documentation convention you went to/
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> *?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> oh yea
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I forgot to grab the shirt from them, they were working on TrueOS
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I still can't get used to that name
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> they seem to be putting a lot of work behind the desktop tho
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Lumina or whatever
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ohh yeah, it's Qt based
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Which I'm currently studying now
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It looks like I'm going the QML route to make it easier for my coworkers to edit property values
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> yea QML is like that
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> look at Kirigami too @RazPi if your doing desktop stuff
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Wtb OTA
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> ?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I thought that eclipse would be darker
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Android O.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Don't feel like flashing
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yea I'm waiting for the OTA
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Although I guess modifying the flash script you can prevent data loss
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> That would be risky either way
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> 8.0.1 might be worth waiting
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Maybe next week I guess
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Enroll in the beta, unless you have the Pixel XL. The beta users are first in line for the production image (already rolling out)
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yes I saw that
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'm on call, waiting for the weekend to get food any phone wipes
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Get food?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Lol
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Thanks gboard
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Prepare**
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Mm kinda dead tbh
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Dead what?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I've gotten no riders or anything
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> You're saying there's no traffic? Dunno what I'm looking at lol
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Lol
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> @Abrerr, I think Google is trying to tell you something.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @SivaMachina, Yesh
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Almost skinny enough to look like a banana.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-08-22
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> just so you know you can't enroll in the beta anymore
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, What happens when you try? I did a few hours ago
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> says you can't enroll this device at this time or somethin
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> tried it just on the device tho
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> odd website worked
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers it's giving me the DP4
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, It is rolling out. They likely did the pixels first and will do the 5x/6p later this week
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> mm guess I'll have to be on DP4 first tho
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> no
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> No, I went from 7.1 to 8 on my Pixel C
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> well damn just started the update
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> whatever
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Hopefully I'll get AW 2.0 soon
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Lovely updated the Nexus Player to Oreo and now can't connect with the remote app again
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> ....O-h dear
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> tbf it was a pain on all the O
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers @AdamOutler http://neo.aeris.com/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, The T-Mobile IoT plan does seem like a better deal
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It does, I was wondering if this was good for if you needed a lot of small low data devices
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Like things with a max data of 1mb in a day
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Sure.  Don't go over, ever.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> From that standpoint tmobile is safer gosh
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I could leave a webcam on a mountain for a year with tmobile!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Hnnnngh cool project idea
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Solar powered wifi-free webcam
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> 64kbps is what, 8k/sec?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> At best. As long as that area gets TMobile Services
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> https://www.theguardian.com/science/2017/aug/21/solar-eclipse-eye-damage
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I just can't get the Oreo update lol
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Still on DP4
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> So now checking out GSM modules
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://www.banggood.com/GA6-5V-Mini-GPRS-GSM-Module-A6-SMS-Voice-Development-Board-FCC-CE-Certification-DTMF-TCP-Support-2G-3G-4G-Mobile-Phone-Card-With-Wireless-Data-Transmission-SMS-And-Voice-Services-Function-p-1177911.html?rmmds=buy
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Forced it
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> and it stopped
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I nabbed 2 boxes of oreos thanks to all that oreo talk
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, That's what's missing
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers Missing from what?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I got megastuf http://i.onionstatic.com/avclub/5196/57/original/640.jpg
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, My desk.. some Oreos
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers ooh yes, get in the spirit!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-08-23
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers Hector I've having a Day 5 viewing night on Sept 2nd (Sat)
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> going to be potluck style
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok
<floridagram-bot> <Hector Arista> Cool
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://www.facebook.com/events/1727104750931015/?acontext=%7B%22source%22%3A4%2C%22action_history%22%3A%22null%22%7D&source=4&action_history=null
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> If you need more space, I can make my place available
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> well I've already set the location as mine and don't want to confuse
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> but I don't think a lot are going to come tbh
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok offer is open
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> going to use the new room as I put the mini fridge in there now
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> thanks tho
<floridagram-bot> <Hector Arista> Batcave?
<floridagram-bot> * ahoneybun still does not have Oreo
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> that would be a better place but it would have some friends from RT Florida
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> *rooster teeth
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> so people you don't know
<floridagram-bot> <Hector Arista> Offer is open
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Aw, I wish I could go
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> you can
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> of course
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> any one of us would grab you from the train station
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Hector you sure about having it at your place?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> ah snap @KMyers got some stickers for you
<floridagram-bot> <Hector Arista> So far, you have three locations too choose from: Keith's place, your place and the batcave
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> the batcave couches are nice
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Maybe this weekend
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Oh, a viewing party
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> yep @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> AW 2.0 here I come
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Oh well
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I now see why some programmers love KDE, the Qt toolkit is amazing
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> The checkbox logic for common menu approaches is just baked in http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qml-qtquick-controls-menuitem.html#exclusiveGroup-prop
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> 👍
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> QML is pretty nice
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @RazPi wait to join the Kirigami telegram?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> people could help you if need be
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://techbase.kde.org/Kirigami
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'll read up, do they use it in Lumina too? I'm more interested in that desktop
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> well it's KDE/Qt so some stuff should work
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> best to ask in there maybe
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I have to admit, the megastuf oreo is too much for me
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> There is in fact a point where there's too much icing
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> :(
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm not sure how to look up the javascript reference for this:  … Rectangle { width: 80; height: 50; color: "red" }
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> In QML it creates a rectangle container but I don't know enough about javascript syntax to know how to parse that
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Does it just create an anonymous object?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Is that equivalent to this? … var rect_var = new Rectangle();
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Add in an id.  You are creating an rectangle without a reference.
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @RazPi - https://www.engadget.com/2017/08/22/microsoft-project-brainwave/
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> https://consequenceofsound.net/2017/08/foo-fighters-perform-never-gonna-give-up-with-rick-astley-in-japan-watch/?wasp=facebook-ads
<floridagram-bot7> <chuckr> No sky net has being built by MS.
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Now I need to decide if I want to upgrade to the Note 8
<floridagram-bot7> <chuckr> Real time AI from Miscroft can you say westworld.
<floridagram-bot7> <chuckr> Have they said what the price for the note 8 would be?
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Not yet, expect that within the hour. If I had to guess, I would have to say in the $799 - $899 range
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> I heard the top range would be 1200
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> For like 256gb space I think
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, There is only a 64 GB option
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> $930 is the price - 64 GB
<maxolasersquad> In a world where Google makes premium devices that get monthly updates, the first updates, and that goes on for two years after release, I don't understand the market for devices like the Galaxy line. Samsung devices are more insecure and come with bloatware, and are not rootable.
<maxolasersquad> Projects like LineageOS give many premium rootable devices even more years of Android update goodness.
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> It is all about features and availability. Google phones have been harder to get. Even worse when they are always sold out and partner with one store/carrier to sell them.
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> The Pixel Phones are a solid phone but there are really no stand out features. Samsung, LG, etc all take care of those extras
<maxolasersquad> Pixel phones are in good supply right now. For my tastes, security and support are the top features requirements.
<maxolasersquad> Freedom too.
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @ahoneybun / Hector - Any thoughts on running up to Boca and grabbing a few Dean Anthonys Pizzas before the viewing? 2x Pizzas should be more than enough to feed an army
<floridagram-bot7> <Hector Arista> I'm down
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> I want a Mushroom + Broccoli Pizza from Dean Anthonys so bad
<maxolasersquad> KMyers, what are your favorite features of the Note? The Note was my device before I started going with Google devices.
<maxolasersquad> I passed it down to my daughter, who really liked the styles, until she lost it.
<maxolasersquad> /s/styles/stylus/g
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> @KMyers, Alright
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @maxolasersquad, At the moment, nothing aside from the stylus specific stuff. Not sure if it is worth the upgrade
<sk37ch> my nexus 5x bootlooped..
<sk37ch> except for that, it's been my fav phone so far
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> If the N6P got better battery it would be my fav next to the OPO
<maxolasersquad> Fortunately my wife's 5X never got hit by that bug. That would have really irked me.
<maxolasersquad> Two of my kids have Pixel devices. They are truly great devices. I'm waiting for the Pixel 2 to upgrade from my Nexus 6. It's got some hardware issues with the camera and genral laginess after a while.
<sk37ch> i liked the 5x so much im considering just buying another one. if pixel2 comes out i may just get pixel with the price drop
<sk37ch> too bad the neo900 hasn't materialized. i really want a linux phone
<sk37ch> https://neo900.org/
<maxolasersquad> If you want a Google-less experience, I have a Nexus 7 (2013) running Lineage OS without any google services. It's surprisingly usable.
<maxolasersquad> f-droid for an app store, OsmAnd for navigation. MaterialFB for Facebook.
<maxolasersquad> I could see using it as a daily driver on my phone if I wasn't so hooked into the Google ecosystem.
<sk37ch> cool. havent heard of lineags OS i orig. got the 5x to install copperheadOS but it bootlooped before i ever got around to it
<maxolasersquad> It's the descendant of Cyanogenmod.
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> Google services make the phone worth it tbh
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> @KMyers think I should just reinstall O?
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> still stuck on DP4
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> If you really want O and cannot wait. Google said it is rolling out within the week
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> I have O
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> but stuck on DP4
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> my Nexus Player has full O
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> *Oreo
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> When I said O, I was referring to the full, not DP
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> it's odd that the Nexus Player got it from DP4 -> Oreo
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> but I'm still on DP4
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> No, its just how roll outs work.
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> alright
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> if I call Google will I have to send in my phone first before they send a new or fixed one?
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> I cannot say for sure. You will need to ask. Sometimes they will ask for a credit card number and put a hold on it, sometimes they dont
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> well the card is not the issue, just don't want to use that Blu unless I have to
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> since your looking at QML now @RazPi https://asteroidos.org/
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> also watch stuff
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.landak.gimbotparentalcontrolpro
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Not sure I should click that link...
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Gonna do it.
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Oh.  Ok.  A MDM solution.
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> I use Google Family
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Family Time allows me to do it all through native Google account services.
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> ah did not know
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> damn thats come control there
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> that's a lot of data
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> And it will go higher. This is only 24 hours
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-08-24
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> @KMyers were pizza's just mentioned?
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @RazPi, In Boca
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> the giant pizza's?
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @RazPi, Yes and Del Ray Beach
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> wait there's two events
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> who what when where
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> -where-
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> -where*
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Aaron is throwing a "Day 5" viewing party on September 2nd at Hector's.
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> I don't think I've heard of that
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @RazPi, https://www.facebook.com/events/1727104750931015/?acontext=%7B%22source%22%3A4%2C%22action_history%22%3A%22null%22%7D&source=4&action_history=null
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Go back 24 hours in this chat. it was discussed then
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> ooh ok thanks
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> I wonder if we can order giant pizzas to underground coffeehaus
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> That'd be heaven
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @RazPi, I don't think they would even fit in the hallway
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> @KMyers that altera devkit is sexy
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @RazPi, Nice to hear
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> I have the de0 nano
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> @KMyers http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/08/23/task-master-watch-face-puts-calendar-front-center/
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Just made a call on Google home.
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Working for me
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> And what the #$@# did Google do to my Pixel C. I have been watching a few episodes of a show and the battery is still at 99%. Either they managed to cram a nuclear reactor in this thing via an OTA or they broke the battery meeter
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> @kmyers maybe they put tlp into it
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> Actually.. now that I think about it, if you power off everything that isn't related to video playback and didn't need to handle too many network requests into the background
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @RazPi, Would not explain dropping 1% with 80 minutes of screen on time
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> You could power off all your usb ports, bluetooth, and probably even wifi for a bit, and do nothing but stream buffered network from ram directly through the hardware h264 decoder
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> E
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> Oh wait more plausible explanation, the battery hasn't been calibrated yet >_>
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> This was streaming over WiFi at 85% brightness at Max resolution
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @RazPi, No facory reset in a while but that is a possibility
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> If it continues to be an unrelenting powerhouse of television, notify me, I will start savingu p for a pixel >_>
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> 12 hours of continuous use would be awesome
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> I always got over 10 hours of screen on time while binge watching shows
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> 12 hours was possible
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> @_@
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> It has a 9000 mAh battery and charges insanely fast via USB PD. I just wish it had an SD card
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> that's.. not a big battery is it? gosh
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @RazPi, It actually is for a tablet. Most are in the 5000-7500 mAh range
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> https://plus.google.com/+ImprogrammerNetwork/posts/2c5afevrV4J?_utm_source=1-2-2
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> The docker mascot looks like he has anxiety sweats
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> https://www.docker.com/sites/default/files/windows-image%402x.png
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> and eye-twitches
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> I like it
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> I've finally arrived at MSYS2
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> also, @KMyers I finally got the watch straps in, the spring bars fit in great, but I need to find better straps- but thought you'd like to know the printed cases worked like a charm
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Sweet
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-08-25
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> https://plus.google.com/+Itsfoss/posts/Lg3QBrdoGRC?_utm_source=1-2-2
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> https://9to5mac.com/2017/08/24/otterbox-print-your-own-accessories/
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, make config … make … make install … mv cake > /home/kmyers/mouth
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> I'm waffling again
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> I thought I was all set to learn clojure and target it as a language
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> But the JVM just isn't sexy.
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> It's only useful on desktop and server, but you can barely cram it onto a pi
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Jvm works on pi.  You can play Minecraft for days.
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> http://wsvn.com/news/us-world/starbucks-to-add-sushi-burrito-to-their-menu/ … Sushi burrito from Starshmucks
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> @AdamOutler Pi Zero?
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> @RazPi I don't see why not.  If you keep the code to a single class, you can use gcj to compile a native executable.  Otherwise the pi zero is basically the same as the full pi, with less overhead and ram.  Minecraft pi edition ran on the pi.
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Pi zero == pi 1
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/a33j5a/a-redditor-archived-nearly-2-million-gigabytes-of-porn-to-test-amazons-unlimited-cloud-storage
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> @RazPi http://connect-watch.com/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-08-26
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> I think I'm falling in love with MSYS2
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> I don't see factory images for any device that supports Oreo
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> @KMyers @AdamOutler am I looking in the wrong place?
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> https://developers.google.com/android/images#angler
<floridagram-bot7> <AdamOutler> Looks good to me
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> https://developer.android.com/about/versions/oreo/download.html#images
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> this has Oreo
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> I know NP and Pixel devices have Oreo
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> Don't think factory images are out
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> Not final releases anyway
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @Abrerr, They are
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> I know people posted the zips to move from DP4 to Oreo already
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> @KMyers, They resolve the install issues?
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> that was only Pixel XL I think
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> which are fixed I think
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> Or was that beta ota‘s?
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @Abrerr, Yup. That was really only an issue when upgrading from the DP4->Prod
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> Anyone running O on the daily driver?
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @Abrerr, Yes. On my Pixel C
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> I have the DP4 on my Nexus 6P
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> stuck on it and can't get Oreo OTA
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> @KMyers, Worth the upgrade?
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @Abrerr, If you use a password manager - yes. Otherwise no urgency
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> and I'm now using qmake
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> nice
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> @RazPi did you look at the watch?
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> Finally wrote my first UI demo and compiled it without an IDE :D
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> Yes I did! Is that asteroidos?
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> yep
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> That's pretty ace
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> I have it loaded on my LG G Watch if you want a real life demo
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> Sure, is there going to be a meetup tomorrow?
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> Asteroid OS is all qml and qt stuff
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> Ooh neat
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> not that I know but things happen at the last min
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> I might head down to undergrounds coffeehaus tomorrow night
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> I might head up there
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> @KMyers @AdamOutler @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @RazPi, I am up for that. Let me know
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> Weirdest Sushi I have seen... It seems to be more Sashimi
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Where from?
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> Seven eleven?
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> Nope
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> Idk the difference even
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> The difference useally is the amount of rice
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> This would of been better if they used Nori instead of a rice noodle
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> Will sushi outings +1 my linux-foo?
<floridagram-bot7> <Abrerr> @KMyers Can the 8.0 drop menu be changed from light to dark?
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> @KMyers, Howard's Market
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> @Abrerr, Nope
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> Not by default
<floridagram-bot7> <Ivoriesablaze> I just had a procedure done yesterday and I still feel like crap, so not sure, I also have a stream today
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> what kinda of procedure?
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> anyone know about this package? https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=artful&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=network-manager-config-connectivity
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> what kinda of traffic that package is sending
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, I assume a nslookup but I would need to look at the source
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> yea we are blacklisting it on Kubuntu as its odd to send traffic to a ubuntu server somewhere
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> I believe it is to just check for internet connectivity. I will look at the source later
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Based on the source, you can find where it is connecting to in /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> By default, it is set to make a http request to http://network-test.debian.org/nm
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> I dont see any calls directly to debian
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> sorry Ubuntu
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> I heard it was calls to them for install numbers
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> but I did not look at it directly
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, What is that supposed to show?
<floridagram-bot7> <ahoneybun> flatpak and snaps
<sk37ch> is there a way to make a custom ubuntu iso? not to upack and exisitng iso and chroot but to build a new one. i'm looking for soemthing like https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Archiso but for ubuntu obv
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, It is possible, but I would not assume the worse. As far as I can tell, it is opening a socket to Debian.org to simply see if it is online
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @sk37ch, Look for something called Respin. It  is not perfect but a good starter tool
<sk37ch> unpack*
<sk37ch> floridagram-bot7: ty
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> Um that boy is a relay from Telegram sk37ch
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, It is from the IRC
<floridagram-bot7> <SivaMachina> I know
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> I just love C.
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1S1fISh-pag
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> @KMyers I'm gonna head down somewhere to get a few hours of work done, any suggestions?
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> If you have anything you wanna hack on we could totally cowork
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> I'm working on QML/C++ today
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> @RazPi, You should come down here
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> I will put on a pot of Kona
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> hnnnngh
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> ok
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> send me an address?
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> 1440 NE 177 Street, North Miami Beach, 33162
<floridagram-bot7> <RazPi> cool ty! packing, I'll let you know when I get on the highway
<floridagram-bot7> <KMyers> Ok
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-08-20
<floridagram-bot4> Mehrdadd13711371_bot was added by: lasthuntter
<floridagram-bot4> MOHAMMADNaseriBot was added by: lasthuntter
<roaksoax> ss/win 12
<floridagram-bot4> Majid Baseri was removed by: KMyers
<floridagram-bot4> MOHAMMADNaseriBot was removed by: KMyers
<floridagram-bot4> Mehrdadd13711371_bot was removed by: KMyers
<floridagram-bot4> lasthuntter was removed by: KMyers
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> I thought that was a little odd
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> That person kept adding bots. Most of those accounts were bots that spam Arabic spam
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> http://gameprogrammingpatterns.com/state.html
<maxolasersquad> @RazPi: I agree with the author, "they should be more widely known". They are useful in most any application with enough complexity.
<maxolasersquad> For example, we have Work Orders that are always in one state, and a configuration that defines what state transitions are allowed. So when the `cancel` method is called it just asks the state machine, "can I be cancelled" and then we either cancel the work order or return some sort of error.
<maxolasersquad> Or better, act in an idempotent manner and do nothing.
<maxolasersquad> Just as one example of how state machines greatly simplify logic and decrease bugs.
<floridagram-bot4> <KMyers> That has @RazPi written all over it
<floridagram-bot4> <Ivoriesablaze> i can definitely see that
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-08-21
<floridagram-bot4> <RazPi> XD omg true
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-08-22
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://steamcommunity.com/games/221410/announcements/detail/1696055855739350561 @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> So any insights on Oracle charging for Java?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Java was promised to be write once, run anywhere.  You write it today and it could be running on a refrigerator 20 years from now.  But apparently that's been a lie.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Do an upgrade and you lose the ability to run the software?  Java is now ransomware?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> That is news to me, I was not are they were charging for the runtime
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Just got an update for Java that said it was not effected but next update would be.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Jre
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.itassetmanagement.net/2018/05/01/oracle-to-charge-for-java-from-jan-2019/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Gnu gcj just shut down.  The classpath project is on Java5.  This is really bad.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Wow, that is really going to kill Java on the desktop faster
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yeah.  Not sure what the goal here is.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Certainly they are trying to push people to another platform.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yup, that may also be what was driving Google's decision to embrace Kotlin
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It's a quick buck at the expense of everyone's expectations and a company image.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Not sure what to do about this.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> OpenJRE/OpenJDK?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Not perfect but it may work in some cases
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Nope.  They specifically mentioned openjdk as chargeable.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Also @AdamOutler gcj has technically been depreciated for a few years, plans to remove it from GCC have dated back to 2015
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yeah.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> But yes, I do agree that this will hurt companies like yours who use a lot of Java
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm hoping Apache Foundation steps in to revitalize the OpenJDK and GCJ
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I know my personal team has not done anything with Java for a few years but I know of some systems in our company that use it
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am shocked I have not seen it earlier
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Yeah.  I use it a lot.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I am sure that some (not all) if your things can be ported over to another language but is the time investment worth it to offset the license costs
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Not sure.  We just finished a multi-month project in java.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Maybe they want to kill it off
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I had seen the notification a few weeks back
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It's a quick buck at the expense of a whole platform.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> That's oracle
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I do support killing off Java on the desktop but that is the worst way to do it in my opinion
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I agree.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> But at least it will be quick
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> The reality is they've taken something that was free and expected to be free forever with promises that you write once and run anywhere and started to charge for it.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> There is nothing to fully fill that gap
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I wonder how this will effect blueray players that use Java heavily.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I assume those companies license Java so it won't be an issue
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It won't. Not until they upgrade the jvm in those.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Oracle is basically going to use security flaws to cause businesses to upgrade.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Unless this is a follow up on oracle vs google
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, And I bet they never do - which makes me wonder how many massive security flaws are in Blu Ray players 🙉. I guess they have a limited attack scope in most cases but ...
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Until they become smart blue ray players.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Java litterally runs everywhere.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Every single credit card with a chip runs java.
<maxolasersquad> Damn. And I've been upgrading our one Java app to be more maintainable. I guess we'll be rewriting that single app sooner or later.
<maxolasersquad> It seems that OpenJDK should be free (as in beer and speach) indefinitely. Anyone know otherwise?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @maxolasersquad, Sort of - the license applies to all current versions and previous versions as there is not really much of a exit clause for GPL'ed code. This would also complicate some of the new versions code as well
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> If course, new features and re-written code to replace functions that were once GPLed would start the process to close up that problem
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-08-23
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze - check for updates on your Chromebook and let me know if Crostini works for you.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> This is the year of Linux on the desktop!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I agree - and I feel that it is going to be driven by Chromebooks for the most part. WSL also needs to get a bit of credit
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Every year is the year of Linux on the desktop
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, But I think it may actually be happening this time
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> IT'S UPDATING!!!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Please read my blog, there are a few bugs that you should be aware of
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Its a pretty bad bug
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> it seems like one i can work around
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i don't use the launcher much, anyway
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> though the update i'm getting is still in the 69 version
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> ... it's updating again
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> it keeps updating to the same version...
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> the asus updated fine, the acer keeps updating and never prompts for the restart
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Hey @RazPi  https://github.com/felixrieseberg/windows95
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It does work.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @KMyers since Android 9.0, I've noticed Enpass doesn't update passwords from webview.  Have you seen that too?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Also, my modem has died several times.  Usually I switch into airplane mode and back out but it doesn't work.  I have to reboot the device in order to reboot the modem.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-08-25
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> @k
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> @KMyers any idea why this dish would fill in in the slicer?
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> It's a soap dish that drains the soap.  I don't understand why the slicer created a solid infill for the bowl at the bottom.
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> There's no bowl, just a pad.
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> Wow, that is strange
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> I dont use Cura so I am not completely sure on that
<floridagram-bot5> <ahoneybun> (Location, lon: -105.002287, lat: 39.751209)
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> has anybody experienced any internet issues in 18.04? all of a sudden, i can't connect to anything on my desktop - wired or wireless
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> even after a new install now
<floridagram-bot5> <ahoneybun> Pop?
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> ubuntu
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> activation of network connection failed
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, I love that place. It is not cheap but wow
<floridagram-bot5> <ahoneybun> Yea my mom is visiting so I'm taking her out.
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> 😞
<floridagram-bot5> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze, I saw a reddit post about it on pop reddit.
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I am not hearing anything like that happening. I am not running 18.04 on anything now
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> @ahoneybun, and no one replied to him, lol
<floridagram-bot5> <ahoneybun> Not sure tbh.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-08-26
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> well, it just piled on to a crappy day anyway
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> Can you connect it to Ethernet and do a dist upgrade
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> Nope, no connectivity at all
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm installing elementary os to see something
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> Which machine?
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> The gaming rig
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> Bc networking works in Windows
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> Hm...
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> Xd
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> I'm in Hollywood right now
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> Any suggestions
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> What brings you to Hollywood?
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> Huh, elementary is having the same issue
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> Do you happen to have a USB to Ethernet adapter?
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> I do, actually
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> Same
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> Wow... Did it happen in 17.10?
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> Nope
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> And the elementary build I'm using is 16.04
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> The only constant in this is the hard drives... But would that really cause an issue like this?
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> Try installing a 17.10 and upgrading to 18.04
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> That's what I get for buying a cheap ssd
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> Sdc is where it's installed to
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> note to self, patriot makes good ram... not so good at ssd's
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> perhaps this is a good excuse to fill that m.2 slot
<floridagram-bot5> <Ivoriesablaze> https://www.amazon.com/ADATA-SU800-M-2-128GB-ASU800NS38-128GT-C/dp/B01M9K0N8I/ref=sr_1_7?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1535246242&sr=1-7&keywords=ssd+128&refinements=p_n_feature_three_browse-bin%3A14027457011
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> Not a bad idea
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> T-Mobile Hacked — 2 Million Customers' Personal Data Stolen … https://thehackernews.com/2018/08/t-mobile-hack-breach.html
<floridagram-bot5> <SivaMachina> Social security? Why the heck would someone give a cell phone company their social? That sounds so asinine.
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> They use it to link you to the phone.  It's regulations
<floridagram-bot5> <SivaMachina> @AdamOutler, Well if you want them to check your credit.
<floridagram-bot5> <SivaMachina> But to get a cell phone or cell phone service bit isn't required.
<floridagram-bot5> <ahoneybun> Yea for the credit part.
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> It is actually required for all post-paid plans. They also use it to report accounts to collections if a person runs on their bill aside from financing/etc
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> Pre-paid of course is not bound to this as if you dont pay your bill, they just shut off your service. Nothing is owed at that point
<floridagram-bot5> <KMyers> A mass shooting is in progress in Jacksonville
<floridagram-bot5> <SivaMachina> guys already dead
<floridagram-bot5> <AdamOutler> Windows isn't that special.  XOrg can do it too!
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> @KMyers I want to love it. The keyboard is beautiful xD I suck at typing in it though
<floridagram-bot5> <RazPi> The buttons do feel great though
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-08-20
<Guest101> Question on a driver stack....
#ubuntu-us-fl 2020-08-19
<Guest52920> hi
